# Filenotfound Exception bei java.io obwohl file existiert



## Lemmiwings (23. Jul 2008)

Ich hab hier ein Problem, ich möchte eine txt Datei zeilenweise auslesen, allerdings bekomme ich immer eine Filenotfound Exception. Besonders erwähnenswert ist allerdings das laut der Funktion exists() die Datei eigentlich existiert...


```
import java.io.*;

public class tester {
	public static void main (String args []){
		File f1 = new File("test.txt");
		System.out.println(f1.exists());
		FileInputStream fis = new FileInputStream(f1);
		
	}
	
}
```

An sich is das ja ein widerspruch in sich... kann mir da mal einer helfen ... i weiss net wie ich die exception wegbekomme


----------



## madboy (23. Jul 2008)

versuch es mal mit f1.canRead() anstatt nur exists(). Eventuell fehlt dir die Berechtigung, die Datei zu lesen (weiß gerade nicht, was für eine Exception da geflogen kommt )


----------



## Guest (23. Jul 2008)

auch canread funktioniert  ich versteh ja selbst nich warum diese fehlermeldung kommt, weils so verdammt nochmal keinen sinn macht


----------



## Lemmiwings (23. Jul 2008)

I kann au nomma gerne die genaue Fehlermeldung posten...

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problem: 
	Unhandled exception type FileNotFoundException

	at tester.main(tester.java:7)


... und sry für den Doppelpost ^^


----------



## Beni (23. Jul 2008)

"Unresolved compilation problem" bedeutet, dass dein Quellcode nicht richtig ist.
Schau dir einfach mal an, was Eclipse für Verbesserungsvorschläge macht, und setze einen um (z.B. ein try-catch Block schreiben) :wink:


----------



## Der Müde Joe (23. Jul 2008)

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
	File file = new File("some.file");
	try {
		FileInputStream st = new FileInputStream(file);
		//do some stuff with stream
	} catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
		e.printStackTrace();
	}
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (23. Jul 2008)

vorher "allerdings bekomme ich immer eine Filenotfound Exception" zu sagen ist dann aber ein starkes Stück..


----------



## Guest (23. Jul 2008)

Die Frage ist allerdings, wie das überhaupt mit Fehlern compiliert wurde?  ???:L


----------



## Der Müde Joe (23. Jul 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Frage ist allerdings, wie das überhaupt mit Fehlern compiliert wurde?  ???:L



Gar nicht. Wurde wahrscheinlich nach jeder Zeile kompiliert und so befindet sich noch das alte Kompilat auf der Platte.
Also bevor die Zeile mit dem Stream geschrieben wurde.


----------



## SlaterB (23. Jul 2008)

muss ja nicht mal so sein, 
bei der Vorgehensweise kann auch gemeint sein, dass das true bei 

public class tester { 
   public static void main (String args []){ 
      File f1 = new File("test.txt"); 
      System.out.println(f1.exists()); 
   } 
}

kam und aktuell die Exception  (-> Compilerfehler)


----------



## Gast (24. Jul 2008)

so ein buch zum lernen kann schon was feines sein. Wan verstehen die leute endlich das man programmieren nicht vom einfach anfangen und komische fragen stellen lernt???

ein fleißiger Buch-Leser


----------

